# London UK - 28th-29th January - M·A·C 35% discount at IMATS - no pro card needed



## caffn8me (Jan 26, 2006)

OK folks - last call for what is probably the second most important professional makeup artistry trade show in the world.  M·A·C will be at IMATS Europe in Islington, London this weekend.  I've spoken to the Pro Store manager today and he has confirmed that although you need to pay to get in to the show, the M·A·C stand is offering 35% discount on everything to anyone who attends and will have extensive stock on their stand.

I'm there all day both days.  I can't believe I'll be the _only_ Specktron (is that the right term?) there.  Is anyone else planning on going?


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 26, 2006)

I would go if I had the money and passport. I have nothing else better to do with my time other than being surrounded by make-up lol


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 26, 2006)

Julia - you can wait until IMATS runs in Pasadena (near LA) in June - no passport needed and an even bigger discount anticipated


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 26, 2006)

That would be my ULTIMATE birthday present to myself. You have to go with me if I do go.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julia Vanhorn* 
_That would be my ULTIMATE birthday present to myself. You have to go with me if I do go._

 
I'm considering booking up for it anyway so I'll let you know nearer the time


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd like to go but the cost and the timing are not good for me at the moment


----------



## CaliKris (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Julia - you can wait until IMATS runs in Pasadena (near LA) in June - no passport needed and an even bigger discount anticipated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OH Ill have to watch that site for updates, thats for the 05' one. I am sure my bother in law would love to go with me!


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Julia - you can wait until IMATS runs in Pasadena (near LA) in June - no passport needed and an even bigger discount anticipated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am soooooo there!!! If you wouldn't have posted I would've never known. THANKS!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just hope it's not tha same day as my cousins wedding cause that would suck


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rcastel10* 
_I am soooooo there!!! If you wouldn't have posted I would've never known. THANKS!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just hope it's not tha same day as my cousins wedding cause that would suck  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Can't you get your cousin to rearrange?  This is _so_ much more important 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't guarantee there will be a discount at the M·A·C stand at IMATS in Pasadena but I consider it extremely likely and will confirm nearer the time.  If they run on the same lines as the UK it will be a 40% discount.


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 27, 2006)

I am SO going to Pasadena in June...


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Julia - you can wait until IMATS runs in Pasadena (near LA) in June - no passport needed and an even bigger discount anticipated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
PBI- Do you need to be a licenced MA/cosmetologist to get in? or can anyone go? I know my SIL would be excited to go to the one in Pasadena.


----------



## michelleee67 (Jan 27, 2006)

it says 2005? is it the same date for 2006?


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *in_love_w_MAC* 
_it says 2005? is it the same date for 2006?_

 
I am pretty sure they will change it once they get closer to time.


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 27, 2006)

I just found some info about the 2006 show in Pasadena and it is on June 24 and 25


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 27, 2006)

You don't need to be licensed to go to either IMATS Europe or Pasadena - you give them your money and they let you in through the door!  Book early to get a discount on the ticket price.  I'll report back from the weekend and will take my ancient 1.3 megapixel digital camera with me.


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 27, 2006)

When I finally do get to go, I will need a wheelchair from both staying there too long and from the excitement and passing out lol. I so cannot wait to finally get to go. You must give us a heads up on how much money we need to save.


----------

